# Audi S3 8L - How to fix ECM Fault Code 01314 Audi/VW



## Xploding_S3 (Sep 19, 2019)

https://youtu.be/yM55NTX7e3A

Audi S3 8L - How to fix ECM Fault Code 01314 Audi/VW


Following my last video I am going to be working on some maintenance items, basically quick fixes.
2. How to fix ECM Fault Code 01314 Audi/VW , is about changing out the ECM relay, the old one is showing signs of giving up.

#Audi #S3 #8L #1.8T #4WD #20VT #S3MK1 #FUEL #FUELPUMP #EXHAUSTSOUNDS #BOOSTED #ECM01314


----------

